

Why Java is one of the Best Programming Language  - javinpaul
http://javarevisited.blogspot.in/2013/04/10-reasons-to-learn-java-programming.html

======
czbond
Is there a nimble framework for web programming in Java? Is it Spring?

I used Java in C.S. school, but it seemed overly cumbersome. But after using
Rails for the past 2.5 yrs (and hating it) and PHP before that, I'm open to a
more versatile - but stable solution. Python seems great for everything non
web (seemingly nowhere near as robust as Rails for web development..)

